# Warhammer Fantasy 9th Ed?



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe some attention to Fantasy is on the way?

From Pins of War:



> It is a common belief that Games Workshop has settled into something close to a bi-annual, alternating rotation for updating the “editions” (main rules) of their two main games of Warhammer Fantasy and Warhammer 40K (does LoTR/the Hobbit still count as “main game”?). If that is true, the next edition of Warhammer Fantasy Battle – 9th Edition – may be less than a year away.
> 
> 2004 – Warhammer 40.000 4th Edition
> 2006 – Warhammer Fantasy 7th Edition
> ...





> via Tim the Thief on Faeit 212
> 
> New Rumors for the 9th Edition of Warhammer FantasyRelease
> 
> ...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

"Tim the Thief" really needs to be renamed 'Captain Obvious' with these 'rumours'.

That said, I'm of the belief that GW wanted to take longer between new editions of the game and make sure that all army books were updated to that edition before moving on to a new version.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> "Tim the Thief" really needs to be renamed 'Captain Obvious' with these 'rumours'.
> 
> That said, I'm of the belief that GW wanted to take longer between new editions of the game and make sure that all army books were updated to that edition before moving on to a new version.


"Tim the Thief" is the first person to email Natfka and request a handle like that. I guess someone has to just state the obvious. :/


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

So they can be "first"?

Eh. The rumours don't sound like rumours. The thing is the special rules are what makes the armies, otherwise it's just rolling dice at one another, and if anything, there are MORE special rules in 6th ed 40K, not just as an army, but in the core rulebook. Trimming down some of the more unused ones would not be a problem, however. (Parry? Seriously? "I am a Greater Demon of Khorne, wielding a Blade forged of the most vile and unpure of Hellfire, with the strength to break entire armies across my knee, and you, Empire Swordsman! You! You shall die! *Parry Save* WHAT?)


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Vaz said:


> So they can be "first"?
> 
> Eh. The rumours don't sound like rumours. The thing is the special rules are what makes the armies, otherwise it's just rolling dice at one another, and if anything, there are MORE special rules in 6th ed 40K, not just as an army, but in the core rulebook. Trimming down some of the more unused ones would not be a problem, however. (Parry? Seriously? "I am a Greater Demon of Khorne, wielding a Blade forged of the most vile and unpure of Hellfire, with the strength to break entire armies across my knee, and you, Empire Swordsman! You! You shall die! *Parry Save* WHAT?)


I hope they mean they'll just stop trying to codify every single possible rule into the BRB "Universal Special Rules" section, and just leave most special rules in the Army book entries. Having the special rules for a model spread out over possibly a dozen pages across two books is really annoying, probably far more so for anyone trying to learn the game. Keep the USRs for those rules which really are universal, and just spell out what other rules do in the army book or unit entry rather than trying to use jagon words for every obscure effect.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

They want to put all rules in the MRB and as few as possible in the Army books as then they can rework the whole game with major editions, and the army books don't obsolete so quickly.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That might sound like a good idea Max, but as a 2nd ed 40k player I promise you it's not.

Collecting all the special rules into one place makes them much more manageable and way to learn. In 2nd it was always a matter of having to buy/borrow every army book to ensure you had access to the special rules. I ran a league at the time and it was a loooot of work and reading to learn all of it well enough that I could referee games and answer rules questions.

Granted 6th ed 40k is edging back to that level of special rules, but the USRs do a lot to avoid that situation.


----------

